# Configure VPN to Download Geniego Shows Away from Home



## joejoejoejoe (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a home network with Geniego and a Windows 7 pc behind an Asus RT-AC68R router. I can stream Directv shows Out of Home just fine but I'm about to leave the US to spend a year overseas, so I don't think streaming will work well (unless I get a really good internet connection). I would like to use my Windows 7 desktop as a VPN server to download Directv shows to my Windows 8.1 laptop. I have tried setting this up but cannot establish the VPN connection.

Also tried TeamViewer 9 with a VPN connection from the laptop to the desktop. With TeamViewer I could establish a VPN connection but the Geniego app would not download a prepared show, reporting that I was not connected to my home network.

Is it possible to download a Directv show thru Geniego to the desktop on the home network then use file transfer to transfer the file that contains that show from the desktop? I propose using the TeamViewer VPN connection to the laptop's Geniego app for viewing out of home. I don't know how or where the Geniego app stores recorded shows on the desktop Windows or whether the laptop Windows could open the file if I transferred it.

Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Short answer is the files are locked to your device and without modifying the app code, there is nothing you can do to transfer the files. Maybe a hard drive clone could work, but most likely not.

Streaming does work as DTV limits the rate so as long as you have a good upload speed, the download is between 300 kbps to 1 mbps.

I would test out the teamviewwer speeds and see what it looks like playing a downloaded show on the in home PC. If streaming doesn't work, that will be your best bet.

Outside of DTV there is Vulkano. It has some limitations like not being able to automatically prepare/download, but you can prepare and then download anywhere with internet access.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoejoejoe (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you. Your advice saved me a lot of frustration. I'll try the TeamViewer solution & see how well that works.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Forget the GenieGo. Get a slingbox. I know several people living overseas and it is the solution they say all the Americans are using. No limitations on PPV or sports packages.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The key is getting your device on the VPN and Teamviewer won't fill that need.

My approach would be to take a router with you and connect it to your home router with VPN. Doing networking across a Windows machine using ICS or other techniques is unnecessary roughness.

In theory, all you would have to do is plug the router in and wait for it to establish its connection. No firing up of computers nor cursing Bill Gates.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd second the Slingbox approach. It's on demand, and if you have the bandwidth, the streaming quality is vastly superior. 

You also aren't limited to watching only recordings, you can watch live TV as well. 

There's also the issue of losing authentication in the GenieGo apps. It's happened to me, and your device needs to be on the same network as your DVR to authenticate again. Maybe VPN works for that, maybe it doesn't. With Slingbox, login on any device anywhere you happen to be. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In regards to your question, GenieGO is specifically designed not to work over a VPN. There are a lot of different methods they use to determine if you're on your home network and one of them is latency. If you had a 100Mbps low latency line into your home... maybe, but short of that I doubt it will ever work.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> I'd second the Slingbox approach. It's on demand, and if you have the bandwidth, the streaming quality is vastly superior.
> 
> You also aren't limited to watching only recordings, you can watch live TV as well.
> 
> ...


I third this recommendation. I was just overseas and got burned but not being able to download shows since I was off the local network. As far I'm concerned the GenieGo is only really good for putting already recorded shows onto your iPad (or other tablet device) to watch off line (like on an airplane). I never got streaming (out of home viewing) to work properly. You can't really use it to "watch" TV. The advantage of the SlingBox is you have complete control over your DirecTV box as if you were at home. You can watch live TV or set things to record then watch 'em later.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JMII said:


> I third this recommendation. I was just overseas and got burned but not being able to download shows since I was off the local network. As far I'm concerned the GenieGo is only really good for putting already recorded shows onto your iPad (or other tablet device) to watch off line (like on an airplane). I never got streaming (out of home viewing) to work properly. You can't really use it to "watch" TV. The advantage of the SlingBox is you have complete control over your DirecTV box as if you were at home. You can watch live TV or set things to record then watch 'em later.


for this same reason I have always liked the Vulkano Blast. it is an Slingbox and Geniego in one unit

http://www.monsoonmultimedia.com/products_volcano_blast.html


----------

